# taurus handguns



## adirondacker (Aug 5, 2009)

New to this forum, but have read your reviews. I own two stainless Taurus revolvers. My 44 mag tracker with a ported barrel is a work of art, and shoots the same. I also own a Taurus Judge. I had a few issues with it, sent it back, and some yahoo(a guy) at customer services gave me a bunch of crap, and told me there was a 2 month wait on two occassions. I finally asked to talk to his supervisor, and the supervisor said he would ckeck it out. I did not hear back from him, but got my pistol back in 4 days. The sweakie wheel gets the oil!
If you think the judge should be some long range pistol, you are wrong. If a carjacker can take three rounds of bird shot, he will will be close enough to swallow 2 rounds of 45 long colt. End of story!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the general consensus you will find is that there are not a lot of fans of Tarus pistols here, Tarus revolvers are more well received.


----------



## adirondacker (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I was considering a Taurus 45 acp. However, I don't need any more pistols. I have a Glock 17. A little disappointing as far as firepower but it was my first buy. Fun to shoot, and the ammo is cheap and fits my mini carbine too.


----------

